# FFXFan13's Sig Shop



## FFXFan13 (Jun 6, 2009)

​
*Staff:
* FFXFan13
* Crystal
* Berry
* Tengoku
* Zombie Puff
* Vampire Freak*


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 6, 2009)

First coustomer!!!

Transprarent this and make it have a dotted border around it, avie with her face, also add a dotted border around, will rep and cred.
no resize needed.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jun 6, 2009)

Do want me to keep the blue bit or take it out? Also, turn your sig off.


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes keep the blue bit please and I already turned it off.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jun 6, 2009)

I can change anything If it needs it.


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks it's perfect!


----------



## solidspartan117 (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey good to see a new shop, might have to try it lol


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jun 6, 2009)

All requests are welcome so long as they stick to the rules.


----------



## solidspartan117 (Jun 6, 2009)

Does transparency mean you cut it out so it's a render?


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jun 6, 2009)

Pretty much.


----------



## daragez (Jun 6, 2009)

you're so nice!....


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 7, 2009)

Two requests please.


*Spoiler*: _Pics_ 








Resize(If needed) avatar of Ino's face on the first one, then on the second one avatar of Hinata's face, put a dotted border around both sig and avies please, on the second could you also get rid of the text if you can?


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jun 7, 2009)

Alright, so you want 2 set's? I might need a bigger picture for the second one if you want an avatar of it.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jun 7, 2009)

I'll work on the Hinata set tomorrow.


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks I'll rep you in about an hour, okay?


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jun 7, 2009)

Figured I'd get them out of the way before I forget.


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 7, 2009)

Thank you very much.^_^


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## Crystal (Jun 28, 2009)

Need help???
Nye!?


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jun 28, 2009)

Yeah, Sure. Feel free to help any time a sig request shows up. Or just post any freebies you have.


----------



## Crystal (Jun 29, 2009)

Okay
SAMPLES:
Banners:



Sorry if I made them so small:amazed
I was kind of lazy at the time
Ava.:


----------



## Jze0 (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey guys, I have a sig request for ya.



Size: 400x 150
Border: Black Border
Text: Ami Kawashiwa (Please make the text cute in some way)
Background: I want a cute blue background that will compliment image. 

If possible can you try to keep the sig under or equal to 48.8kb. I know I'm putting a limit but I hope it can be done.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jun 29, 2009)

I'll give it a go.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jun 29, 2009)

This Ok?:


----------



## Jze0 (Jun 29, 2009)

I like the basic set up and text but I don't like the background, can you change it to something else? And more blue, please. Also can you zoom in on the image a little more, feels like its too small.

Edit: where's the black border?


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jun 29, 2009)

Knew I was Forgetting Something. Give me a few minutes.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jun 29, 2009)

Best quality I can get while staying under your size limit.


----------



## Jze0 (Jun 29, 2009)

You know what forget the limitation and just do the best quality you can. Oh ya... and the border is too wide, can you thin it out slightly.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Jze0 (Jun 29, 2009)

ok I'm satisfied, thanks FFXFan13.

*reps you*


----------



## Crystal (Jul 4, 2009)

While FFXFan13 is Banned ...
I'll take care of this Shop a lil while


----------



## Blue Demon (Jul 5, 2009)

Could I have either of these as a sig or avatar please?








Although I think the second one would probably look better as a sig.
Sig size: 400 by 150
Avies: 100x100


----------



## Crystal (Jul 5, 2009)

EDITED:

*Spoiler*: __ 











I did the best that I could


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 6, 2009)

I just want the girl and the dogs left, avie of her face please.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 6, 2009)

Give me a few minutes.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Here ya go_


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 6, 2009)

Thank you, it's awesome!


----------



## Blue Demon (Jul 6, 2009)

AikoHime12 said:


> EDITED:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




Those are awesome!
Thanks very much.


----------



## MSAL (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey guys. Was wondering if i could get a transparency of the following pic, with the sentence "would u accept a contract with this woman?" put in somewhere.. mayb in script or some showy font or something.

lso if possible, re-sized to 400 x 400 ( or at least within the sig limits)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 8, 2009)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> Hey guys. Was wondering if i could get a transparency of the following pic, with the sentence "would u accept a contract with this woman?" put in somewhere.. mayb in script or some showy font or something.
> 
> lso if possible, re-sized to 400 x 400 ( or at least within the sig limits)
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## MSAL (Jul 8, 2009)

Awesome...Thanks man!


----------



## Beastly (Jul 8, 2009)

I'll make a request on a suigetsu signature......as soon as i get the right image.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 8, 2009)

I posted a few avatars at the top of the page, to go with it if you want.

Also, sig's off In store.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img32.picoodle.com/img/img32/2/6/26/darknives/f_2m_f5e8f83.jpg




size:enough for a sig.
i only want the top right pic.
text: Ladies, wanna take a swim with me?


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



apforums.net/customavatars/avatar3272_11.gif



Can you make this the size of a sig and put dragon piece on it?


----------



## Crystal (Jul 8, 2009)

*Beastly0123*


Done..
If you want me to EDIT...just say so
Sorry for the quality,the picture is really small


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 9, 2009)

Dragonpiece said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sig off.


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 9, 2009)

Yeah!! But can I have it with a sig .


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 9, 2009)

I'll need a bigger version of the image.


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 9, 2009)

Oh never mind than but thanks for you work it was fantastic!


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 9, 2009)

No problem.


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 9, 2009)

Ok could you put this as a sig and put dragon piece on it?


----------



## Crystal (Jul 10, 2009)

Dragonpiece said:


> Ok could you put this as a sig and put dragon piece on it?





*Spoiler*: _Can this do?_


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 10, 2009)

Yeah thanks!!+reps


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 10, 2009)

Sig off please.


----------



## AppleChan (Jul 11, 2009)

I want to make a request. Ummm this picture:


And sized down enough into a sig if needed with the words on the side maybe: "When Sharingan and Byakugan meet." or something in black words. And i also want it as a avatar, with Neji's face. ^-^ Also, can you get rid of the yellow on the picture and make it transparent for both the avatar and signature?? I think thats what it's called. thank you!


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 11, 2009)

SUre, I can do that. Turn your sig off and I'll get right on it.


----------



## AppleChan (Jul 11, 2009)

Ok. How do I do that? O_O


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 11, 2009)

Click Edit post, Go Advance. Just under the box with your message in it, there should be a box say "Show Signature" Un tick that box.

And when posting using quick reply bottom right corner.


----------



## AppleChan (Jul 11, 2009)

Ok thank you but how am I going to put it in my signature and avatar? Sorry, I'm new to this.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 11, 2009)

Well, for the avatar you save and upload it like you did for your current one. And the signature, you copy the image location and put it into the Image tags.


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 11, 2009)

Hey I am back Do you have any other type of designs for that sig I just don't like the look of it please and thank you!


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 11, 2009)

Aiko did two. Try that one out.


----------



## AppleChan (Jul 11, 2009)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 11, 2009)

I tried those but I was wondering if there were any other types you could do


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 11, 2009)

AppleChan said:


> Thank you so much!


Sig off.


Dragonpiece said:


> I tried those but I was wondering if there were any other types you could do



I'll give it a go. Any specifics?


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 11, 2009)

No real girly stuff I guess just make it look 100% awesome


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 11, 2009)

Looks really awesome but could I get dragon piece on there still?


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks I would rep but I already did lol!


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 11, 2009)

It's fine. Just remember to credit.


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 11, 2009)

oh ok got it


----------



## Natsu Dragnir (Jul 12, 2009)

Hello, i'm new and i want an avatar of Natsu please

radios

But i want the Fairy Tail's guild symbol in red on the left 

For the sign, i'll ask you later


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 12, 2009)

Something like this?:


----------



## Natsu Dragnir (Jul 12, 2009)

That's enough and awesome =) even if it's easy for you lol

For the sign : This

with this : This

"Natsu and Ignir", "Dragon Slayer Mode"

Thanks again =)


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 12, 2009)

What exactly do you want me to do with those images?


----------



## Natsu Dragnir (Jul 12, 2009)

I asked you a signature for me, please ^^


My request is too hard ? if it's the case, I can remove something ^^


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 12, 2009)

It's not hard, it's just I'm not sure what you want me to do with the two images. I can shrink down The Natsu one, but what exactly is it you want me to use the other one for?


----------



## Beastly (Jul 12, 2009)

thanks anyway, but i couldn't get that pic in my sig.


----------



## SynthesisGuitar (Jul 12, 2009)

can i see some of yall work please


----------



## Crystal (Jul 12, 2009)

SynthesisGuitar said:


> can i see some of yall work please



It's on the first page...
  Mine's on the second....


----------



## Natsu Dragnir (Jul 13, 2009)

FFX > I want you to put these two pics on the signature. Because I want them to give an impression to the signature's watcher that Natsu which is on the right side, is thiking to a souvenir with his father Igneel  (that's why I choose these pictures)

By the way can you enlarge the other pic with Igneel ?


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 13, 2009)

SynthesisGuitar said:


> can i see some of yall work please


First and second pages and There's some free avatars floating around.


Natsu Dragnir said:


> FFX > I want you to put these two pics on the signature. Because I want them to give an impression to the signature's watcher that Natsu which is on the right side, is thiking to a souvenir with his father Igneel  (that's why I choose these pictures)
> 
> By the way can you enlarge the other pic with Igneel ?



So, you want the two images side by side?

Can't make the image bigger without lowering the quality.


----------



## Natsu Dragnir (Jul 13, 2009)

FFX > that's exactly what i want ^^

So, i'll take this pic : This one?

That's the same but she is more bigger than the other i think


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 13, 2009)

It's the exact same image...


----------



## Beastly (Jul 13, 2009)

thanks for making my sig, Aikohime12 and FFXFan13


----------



## Natsu Dragnir (Jul 13, 2009)

FFXFan13 said:


> It's the exact same image...



I didn't pay attention, sorry =/

So finaly, i want this picture with the other side by side please, and I've not found the same image with large dimensions


----------



## miyata (Jul 13, 2009)

uh... i would like a sig of some women vs. bad guys.

Krystal:MueTai
Mist:MueTai
Micaiah:MueTai
Lyndis:MueTai
Jill:MueTai
Lethe:MueTai
Titania:MueTai
Amy Rose:MueTai
Dodomekki:MueTai
Kotaro Fuma:MueTai
Kojiro Sasaki:MueTai
Cao Cao:MueTai
Lu Bu:MueTai
Dong Zhuo:MueTai
Sima Yi:MueTai
Kiyomori Taira:MueTai
Line:Women like them must know how to defend against evil like them.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 14, 2009)

Natsu Dragnir said:


> I didn't pay attention, sorry =/
> 
> So finaly, i want this picture with the other side by side please, and I've not found the same image with large dimensions





miyata said:


> ~request~


Aiko's gonna handle your request, alright? Also, Thread rules: Signatures turned off or requests will be ignored.


----------



## miyata (Jul 14, 2009)

FFXFan13 said:


> Aiko's gonna handle your request, alright? Also, Thread rules: Signatures turned off or requests will be ignored.



yeah but how do i turn off signature?


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 14, 2009)

It appears you already have


----------



## miyata (Jul 14, 2009)

is this Aiko going to handle my request here or somewhere else?


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 14, 2009)

It'll be here. She said she'd do it but she's offline at the moment, so you'll have to be a little patient.


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 14, 2009)

Ok I am back 
stock: 
can i have this be a sig and could it say straw hats on top and dragon piece on bottom 
thanks in advance


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 14, 2009)

Dragonpiece said:


> Ok I am back
> stock:
> can i have this be a sig and could it say straw hats on top and dragon piece on bottom
> thanks in advance


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks And pm if you have any dragonballxone piece sigs k 
btw I will rep in 24 hours


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 14, 2009)

If I make any, you'll be the first to know.


----------



## Natsu Dragnir (Jul 14, 2009)

No, sorry FFX 

I want that the left pic is transparent, and the right must take all the sign : the other must do think to a souvenir of Natsu(if you see what i mean). Can you add a color gradient in the background with the red and grey ?

And also the two expressions that I chose in the previous page


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 14, 2009)

Natsu Dragnir said:


> No, sorry FFX
> 
> I want that the left pic is transparent, and the right must take all the sign : the other must do think to a souvenir of Natsu(if you see what i mean). Can you add a color gradient in the background with the red and grey ?
> 
> And also the two expressions that I chose in the previous page


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 14, 2009)

Set please.



Avatar focused on her face, no rounded borders, please put a dotted border on the sig and Fujioka on it.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 14, 2009)

Fujioka said:


> Set please.
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar focused on her face, no rounded borders, please put a dotted border on the sig and Fujioka on it.


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 14, 2009)

I like it but could you take away the dotted border on it and just put a regurlar dotted border on it, like my avie?


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## Porcelain (Jul 14, 2009)

Thank you, will rep and cred now.


----------



## Crystal (Jul 14, 2009)

miyata said:


> uh... i would like a sig of some women vs. bad guys.
> 
> Krystal:We win, you lose. Har har har.
> Mist:We win, you lose. Har har har.
> ...



I really don't know if this is right??

*Spoiler*: _Here it goes_ 







If you want me to EDIT just say so...


----------



## miyata (Jul 14, 2009)

AikoHime12 said:


> I really don't know if this is right??
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Here it goes_
> 
> ...



edit. maybe enlarge it?


----------



## Natsu Dragnir (Jul 15, 2009)

FFX > I didn't imagine that ^^' You can extend this pic and ensure that the two pics are put side by side but with the same effects and expressions ? ^^'


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 15, 2009)

Natsu Dragnir said:


> FFX > I didn't imagine that ^^' You can extend this pic and ensure that the two pics are put side by side but with the same effects and expressions ? ^^'


----------



## Crystal (Jul 15, 2009)

miyata said:


> edit. maybe enlarge it?


EDIT:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Maybe now its too big


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 15, 2009)

Signature constraints are 400 pixels high and 550 wide.


----------



## Natsu Dragnir (Jul 15, 2009)

OMG that's nice 

Thanks a lot ^^


----------



## Beastly (Jul 15, 2009)

Link removed
can you make you make it to be a maxium size avatar?


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 15, 2009)

Full image or just his face?


----------



## Beastly (Jul 15, 2009)

full image, please.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## Beastly (Jul 15, 2009)

thanks man. I would give you more rep, but it says I can't.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 15, 2009)

It's fine.


----------



## Natsu Dragnir (Jul 16, 2009)

FFX > It's embarrassing if I use your creation to put on a signature in an other naruto forum ? (of course I'll put your name below for show that is your creation ^^)


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 16, 2009)

Yeah sure, go ahead.


----------



## Crystal (Jul 19, 2009)

Reviving....
LOL, Come on revive already!!


----------



## Ryu-Kazuki (Jul 19, 2009)

I r needs sig plz, 

Character, "Mion"


Background


I want the character to be placed inside the background in the center, (sorry about the size, its the only one I can find like that), The pixel size at 450 W x 200 H. And the character's name, "Mion Sonozaki", split on each side of the character in a kind of shining metalic green color, (too much?)

Yay for my favorite Higurashi no Naku Koro ni, (translation), "When Cicadas Cry" character, yay Mion,


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## Ryu-Kazuki (Jul 19, 2009)

Yay, thank you


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 23, 2009)

Do you have the stock for this could you make it a set if so? 
The regular 150x150 avatar


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 24, 2009)

Sorry i keep asking stuff but i love having sets! 
Stock: 
Avatar: 150x150 Mostly the around the face of the person standing up 
Sig: Just the whole body of the guy standing up
What i need- a set out of this with exactly nothing else except the body in the sig


----------



## Berry (Jul 24, 2009)

Dragonpiece said:


> Sorry i keep asking stuff but i love having sets!
> Stock:
> Avatar: 150x150 Mostly the around the face of the person standing up
> Sig: Just the whole body of the guy standing up
> What i need- a set out of this with exactly nothing else except the body in the sig



I'll do it


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks alot you can take your time


----------



## Berry (Jul 24, 2009)

Here you go.. (Remember to Rep + Credit)


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks so much


----------



## MSAL (Jul 25, 2009)

Hey guys!

Could i possibly get a transparency of the following pic. 200x200 if possible.

Kateikyoushi Hitman REBORN! #143 (848x480 DivX)

Thanks!


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 25, 2009)

Want it shrunk down to sig size while I'm at it?


----------



## MSAL (Jul 25, 2009)

FFXFan13 said:


> Want it shrunk down to sig size while I'm at it?



I wanted it a bit bigger.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 25, 2009)

My bad, didn't read the instructions properly.

Here: 200x200


Bigger:


----------



## MSAL (Jul 25, 2009)

Cheers dude. They are both great!


----------



## Beastly (Jul 25, 2009)

hey, can you make my current avatar the maxium size for me?


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 25, 2009)

Sure, quality won't be that great though.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 25, 2009)

alright, then.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 25, 2009)

Looks like you Avatar is already maxed out. You need senior membership for a bigger one.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 25, 2009)

alright then. could you make this one max size for me:  

^0^


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 25, 2009)

Here ya go:


----------



## Beastly (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks, man.


----------



## Dragonpiece (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey uh could i get a sig for the forum at  naruto.viz.com? I will rep you here i just want a image that says narutosagetoad in a bleach logo style if i does not make since i will inform better


----------



## FFXFan13 (Aug 2, 2009)

What are the size limits, what image do you want?


----------



## Dragonpiece (Aug 6, 2009)

Ok here is the picture 

 Can you make it a set and can the avatar be a luffy close up with a border 
and the sig can just be the whole picture with just everything in the border please and thank you!


----------



## FFXFan13 (Aug 6, 2009)

Can do. Give me a few minutes.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Aug 6, 2009)

Here Ya go:


----------



## Dragonpiece (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Porcelain (Aug 6, 2009)

I have a request for joo.~



What I want done: A transperency and resize it for sig, rounded borders on both avatar and sig, and avatar with the little girl in the back with a present, and get rid of text at the bottom and write "Special A" please.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Aug 6, 2009)

Alright, what do you want kept? Floor stay or go? the...curtains(?) on the left?


----------



## Porcelain (Aug 6, 2009)

I really want the curtains to go, so just the curtains please.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Aug 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _This right?_


----------



## Porcelain (Aug 6, 2009)

I love it but could you resize the sig a tiny bit?


----------



## FFXFan13 (Aug 6, 2009)

Smaller or bigger?


----------



## Porcelain (Aug 6, 2009)

Bigger please.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Aug 6, 2009)

I _could_ but you won't be able to use it. It's already the max size the forum allows.


----------



## Porcelain (Aug 6, 2009)

Awww, well thanks anyways.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Aug 6, 2009)

No problem.


----------



## Beastly (Aug 7, 2009)

hey FFXfan13, can you make my current 2 sigs a tad bit smaller. they are way too large at the moment.....


----------



## FFXFan13 (Aug 7, 2009)

Yeah, no problem.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Aug 7, 2009)

Since the max pixel rate of your sig is limited to 400 pixels high, I shrunk both pics to 200 pxiels each.


----------



## Beastly (Aug 7, 2009)

cool, dude. thanks!!!!!


----------



## Beastly (Aug 12, 2009)

AgainHayHut

can you make a wide sig of this. with text: "Miss Carly"


----------



## FFXFan13 (Aug 12, 2009)

Sure can. As soon as you turn your sig off.


----------



## Beastly (Aug 12, 2009)

sorry, i keep that forgeeting that. *facepalm*


----------



## FFXFan13 (Aug 12, 2009)

It's fine, just get's anoying having to remind you.

This alright:


----------



## Beastly (Aug 12, 2009)

yeah, i understand it gets annoying, can you put it on a image hosting site?


----------



## FFXFan13 (Aug 12, 2009)

It _is_ on an image hosting site. I don't use photobucket or imageshack.


----------



## Beastly (Aug 12, 2009)

i tried it, but it wouldn't work. you got DA? and can you make an avatar to go with it too?


----------



## FFXFan13 (Aug 12, 2009)

Avatar:


----------



## Beastly (Aug 12, 2009)

okay, problem solved. thanks, man.


----------



## Beastly (Aug 13, 2009)

signature of this: When all else fails, listen to Neil Gaiman.

smaller..............


----------



## FFXFan13 (Aug 13, 2009)

Any particular size?


----------



## Beastly (Aug 13, 2009)

not really, just make it below the size limit in accordance with my other sig.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Aug 13, 2009)

beastly0123 said:


> not really, just make it below the size limit in accordance with my other sig.



So, you want me to shrink it so You can have that, as well as the other two images?


----------



## Beastly (Aug 13, 2009)

FFXFan13 said:


> So, you want me to shrink it so You can have that, as well as the other two images?



I thought 2 other images was the limit. no, just the carly one.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Aug 13, 2009)

beastly0123 said:


> I thought 2 other images was the limit. no, just the carly one.



The maximum images you can have are 7. But, usually you'd have to spoiler tag a few of them to keep within the rules.


----------



## Beastly (Aug 13, 2009)

FFXFan13 said:


> The maximum images you can have are 7. But, usually you'd have to spoiler tag a few of them to keep within the rules.



ohh, i see. i dont like putting them in the spoiler tags, some ppl dont even bother to see them.


----------



## Tukasz (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello,

I hope you can make me a nice siggy!
So, I want signature with sasuke (shippuuden) signature.
The signature has to be normal size with awesome lighting effects and my nick.
Chidori, Lighting effects.....
So the signature has to be in blue colour, with sasuke and if it's possible make an avatar with same signature and with my nick. (if it is possible)

Thank you alot for trying.
Good luck!


----------



## FFXFan13 (Aug 16, 2009)

Tukasz said:


> Hello,
> 
> I hope you can make me a nice siggy!
> So, I want signature with sasuke (shippuuden) signature.
> ...



Alright, but, _which_ Shippuden Sasuke? His outfit's changed a couple of times since it started.


----------



## Tukasz (Aug 16, 2009)

FFXFan13 said:


> Alright, but, _which_ Shippuden Sasuke? His outfit's changed a couple of times since it started.



Thank you for making! 
With this outfit 
Actually it doesn't matter ;>


----------



## Beastly (Aug 16, 2009)

beastly0123 said:


> signature of this: Ribery-I never Said I want to Move to Real
> 
> smaller..............



done with it yet, yo?


----------



## FFXFan13 (Aug 16, 2009)

Tukasz said:


> Thank you for making!
> With this outfit
> Actually it doesn't matter ;>





beastly0123 said:


> done with it yet, yo?


Exactly how much smaller do you want it? It's sig sized already, and shrinking it will likely lower the quality.


----------



## Beastly (Aug 16, 2009)

meh, possibly 550x 178.


----------



## AppleChan (Sep 10, 2009)

Is this shop still in session?


----------



## FFXFan13 (Sep 11, 2009)

Only when we have customers.


----------



## Beastly (Sep 20, 2009)

stock:Behold...
artist: FFXfan13
size: the sig size limit for a non-senior member
avvie: yes, 125x125
colors: your choice
effects: your choice
text: Fear has a form.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Sep 20, 2009)

Ok, Here's the sig:


And I'm not particularly sure on what to do with the avatar, so Give me some idea.


----------



## Beastly (Sep 20, 2009)

just focus in on his face, hat, and some of his jacket.

no text on the avvie.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Sep 20, 2009)

Like that?


----------



## Beastly (Sep 20, 2009)

thats good, thanks                    .


----------



## FFXFan13 (Sep 20, 2009)

Not a problem.


----------



## Dillinger (Oct 2, 2009)

Hey!

I'd like a transparent image of this stock, just leave Naruto and Karui.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Oct 2, 2009)

Speech bubble or no?


----------



## Dillinger (Oct 2, 2009)

Keep the speech bubbles if ya can. Sorry about my sig on in the first post.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Oct 2, 2009)

This alright?


----------



## Dillinger (Oct 2, 2009)

Yeah that looks great! Thanks.


----------



## zabuzaXxrevenge (Oct 13, 2009)

can you take my signature and put a sasuke mangekyou sharingan eye where the kakashi mangekyou is


----------



## FFXFan13 (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah, sure. But next time, read the rules before posting


----------



## FFXFan13 (Oct 13, 2009)

Here:


I made it transparent and added a white border to the tribal markings while I was at it.


----------



## Seductress (Oct 16, 2009)

Hey ill need a sig soon...im just posting to subscrive this shop so i dont forget to.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Oct 16, 2009)

Ah, alright then


----------



## Seductress (Oct 16, 2009)

i just changed it but probably next week if i dont get many reps(cause of the girls) ill change.


----------



## zabuzaXxrevenge (Oct 20, 2009)

FFXFan13 said:


> Here:
> 
> 
> I made it transparent and added a white border to the tribal markings while I was at it.


 VERY NICE! I LOVE IT !


----------



## Beastly (Oct 24, 2009)

stock: 
artist: FFXfan13
size: 400x150
avvie: yes, 125x125.
colors: your choice.
text: Divine Momentum


----------



## FFXFan13 (Oct 24, 2009)

On it. Just remember the rules next time.


----------



## Beastly (Oct 24, 2009)

i gotta remember that "no sigs" rule.

i havent been here in a while.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Oct 24, 2009)

I noticed. Which character do you want in the avy?


----------



## Beastly (Oct 25, 2009)

Roxas, if u please.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Oct 25, 2009)

Avatar:


Signature:


----------



## twilight (Oct 26, 2009)

Can you make me SakuHina sig ?


----------



## FFXFan13 (Oct 26, 2009)

If you can supply an image to work with.


----------



## twilight (Oct 26, 2009)

Awwwwww man 

You're making me do all the work(JK).


----------



## FFXFan13 (Oct 26, 2009)

It's not like I can do anything without something to work with


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 29, 2009)

Heya FFX!
Could I kindley request a set from this image?
Avy and sig, just normal set.

I would really appreciate like you have no idea


----------



## FFXFan13 (Oct 30, 2009)

Intresting ship choice.

Avy:


Sig:


----------



## twilight (Nov 20, 2009)

Can you make me a set ?


picture-


----------



## FFXFan13 (Nov 20, 2009)

I'll assume by set, you mean avatar, as that looks like it's a sig already.


----------



## twilight (Nov 20, 2009)

FFXFan13 said:


> I'll assume by set, you mean avatar, as that looks like it's a sig already.



No I mean set........

You can improve the picture. Its pretty plain........


----------



## FFXFan13 (Nov 20, 2009)

I'll see what I can come up with.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Nov 20, 2009)

How's that? I can't use photoshop very well at the moment, so I had to make do with the skills I have.


----------



## twilight (Nov 20, 2009)

FFXFan13 said:


> How's that? I can't use photoshop very well at the moment, so I had to make do with the skills I have.




I think I'll just use the avatar...............


----------



## FFXFan13 (Nov 20, 2009)

Do as you will.


----------



## Eternity (Nov 23, 2009)

Any chance I can join your staff?


----------



## FFXFan13 (Nov 23, 2009)

Sure, I'll add you to the list.


----------



## Eternity (Nov 23, 2009)

Awesome

Ill send you a PM with some of my work if you want..


----------



## Eternity (Nov 23, 2009)

*Some samples of my work: (Not freebies)*

*Spoiler*: __ 





----------------------------------------------

----------------------------------------------

----------------------------------------------

----------------------------------------------

----------------------------------------------

----------------------------------------------

----------------------------------------------

----------------------------------------------


----------



## FFXFan13 (Nov 23, 2009)

That's... Not really neccassary. Please remove it? or spoiler tag it at the very least.


----------



## Eternity (Nov 23, 2009)

allright


----------



## Karasu Bunshin (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi

I'd like you to make me a sig.

I'd like a sig with the five hokages next to each other with some space in between them and underneath ("align right") "Konoha Hokage's *the leaf sign form konoha*" 
And the Uchiha and Senju symbols on the other side ("align left")


*Spoiler*: __ 




Shodai: 
Nidaime: 
Sandaime: 
Yondaime: 
Godaime: 
Senju: 
Uchiha: 




Is it possible to cut those images into a square or something with round corners?

Maybe a cool, subtle and fitting background would be nice too.

I hope I'm not asking too much

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Eternity (Nov 29, 2009)

Ill try it if you have some time


----------



## Karasu Bunshin (Nov 29, 2009)

Sure!
Thanks


----------



## Eternity (Nov 29, 2009)

Can I use other pictures for the kages, yours are almost impossible to work with >.<


----------



## Karasu Bunshin (Nov 29, 2009)

Ofcourse
I don't really know alot about the programs that are used for those things so i just picked some images.


----------



## Eternity (Nov 29, 2009)

Ok, I have most of the kages, but im still trying to find a good 3rd and 5th image


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 29, 2009)

I'll make a request. 

A set request please.


Just ava of Momo's face. 150x150 and 125x125 please. Dotted borders.


Trans please. Render out Renji if you can. 

Make it curved borders.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Dec 30, 2009)

Fujioka said:


> I'll make a request.
> 
> A set request please.
> 
> ...







^That alright?


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 30, 2009)

That's perfect, thanks a bunch!~


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 30, 2009)

Set request. Just a trans. 
Border: Solid for the avy only.
Senior Sized. I will be a senior tomorrow.
Size: Can you not make the sig too small? I like big sigs.


----------



## Eternity (Dec 30, 2009)

AppleChan said:


> Set request. Just a trans.
> Border: Solid for the avy only.
> Senior Sized. I will be a senior tomorrow.
> Size: Can you not make the sig too small? I like big sigs.



Ill give it a try when I find my mouse >.<


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 30, 2009)

thanks. ^^


----------



## Eternity (Dec 30, 2009)

How much do you want to include?


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 30, 2009)

The headphones, cords, and feathers.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hmm, sure. If you remember to turn your sig off


----------



## Extasee (Dec 31, 2009)

yeah srry bout that 
Can I do Tengoku's request plz? Or am I too late on that


----------



## FFXFan13 (Dec 31, 2009)

I'll assume by that you mean, the one AppleChan requested? Sure.


----------



## Extasee (Dec 31, 2009)

How's this?


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 31, 2009)

^ It's wonderful, but can I get a senior avatar 150x150? Thanks.


----------



## Extasee (Dec 31, 2009)

Now how's this?


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 31, 2009)

Thank you!!!


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 1, 2010)

I've got another request.



Trans set of this.
Senior Sized (150x150) for avy.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jan 1, 2010)

How's This?


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks! I love it!


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jan 2, 2010)

I'd like to request a sig set of this pic:



I'd like it with a dotted border and have text that says, "The darkness... It's pulling me in deeper." I'd like it to have more of a red/black theme. Also, if possible, add fanart by *Rockfield and sig by (whoever does it).

Thanks!


----------



## Eternity (Jan 2, 2010)

DarkAngelSakura said:


> I'd like to request a sig set of this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ill give it a try if you want


----------



## Eternity (Jan 2, 2010)

Both enior and junior sized sig, hope you like it


----------



## Fay (Jan 2, 2010)

Set request!

*Avatar*: 
- 150x150
- transparancy with a nice border
- Picture:  

*Sig*:
- max size: senior member
- tranparancy
- Picture:


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jan 2, 2010)

...You forgot to turn your sig off. Again.


----------



## Extasee (Jan 2, 2010)

^I'm sorrryyyy  I'll remember from now on


----------



## Sima (Jan 2, 2010)

Ahh i'll give this shop a try~

I acutally just need a sig, do what you want with it, just make it pretty, and not too big.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jan 2, 2010)

Aye Aye Captain.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jan 2, 2010)

Here ya Go:


----------



## Sima (Jan 2, 2010)

FFXFan13 said:


> Here ya Go:



Thanks so mucn~


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jan 2, 2010)

Not a problem.


----------



## Fay (Jan 2, 2010)

Zombie Puff said:


> ^I'm sorrryyyy  I'll remember from now on



Thank you & +rep. But maybe I should have been more specific about the set.

- What I wanted was a tranparancy for the sig: so the blue background gone, leaving only the couple in the middle with the stars that have character faces in it around them. 
- And a transparancy for the ava: only the couple holding hands with no background, and a border around it in 150x150.

Can you change it?


----------



## Extasee (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## AppleChan (Jan 2, 2010)

Another transparency request for Zombie Puff since I liked how you did my last one. But it's just a simple transparency for the sig, and the avy stays with the white background.





For the avy, make it focused on Sasuke and the Naruto in front of him.
Size: Senior (150 x 150)
Border: None

Thanks.


----------



## Extasee (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## Vampire Princess (Jan 3, 2010)

Tengoku said:


> Both enior and junior sized sig, hope you like it



Of course I like it!!! Tengoku, you're awesome! I'll try to rep you again asap.
Thanks so much!


----------



## Sima (Jan 3, 2010)

I got another request,

just another sig again please, any effects you think looks good, and make it smaller please.


----------



## Extasee (Jan 3, 2010)

How about this?


----------



## Sima (Jan 3, 2010)

Ah I like it, but could you take the text out of it, and maybe put a border around it, and maybe make it a bit bigger.

sorry about not specifying that well, I hope this isn't a problem.


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 3, 2010)

Thank you Zombie Puff, I love it. pek


----------



## Extasee (Jan 3, 2010)

There you go


----------



## Sima (Jan 4, 2010)

Ah thank you thats perfect<3


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 4, 2010)

I'd let to request a sig and avy within junior limits please and it's for anyone here who is a House fan 

*Spoiler*: __ 



​


I would like the avy centered around House's face. As for the effects, just do as you see fit (for ava and sig). Thanks in advance!


----------



## Eternity (Jan 4, 2010)

Ill give it a try


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 4, 2010)

Signature and Avatar Request Plz

*Stock:* 

Signature: Can you please add effects to this, make it look artsy, and have the words New York Knicks and the word Believe somewhere.  You can design it how ever you like.

Avatar: Senior Member size, if you can focus the avatar on the part where hes dunking and make it flashly to match the signature that would be perfect..Thanks alot!
Stock:


----------



## Extasee (Jan 4, 2010)

^ I'll get on it


----------



## Extasee (Jan 4, 2010)

There you are my dear.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 4, 2010)

Thank you, I loves it


----------



## Eternity (Jan 5, 2010)

Glad you liked itpek


----------



## Sima (Jan 5, 2010)

I just need a sig please



I just need it a bit smaller, any effects you see fit, also crop it a bit so that big blank space beside him isn't there.

thanks in advance.


----------



## Extasee (Jan 5, 2010)

^Roger!


----------



## Extasee (Jan 5, 2010)

Okay, here you go


----------



## Sima (Jan 5, 2010)

Zombie Puff said:


> Okay, here you go



Thanks so much, I love it<3


----------



## Extasee (Jan 5, 2010)

no problemo


----------



## ~Namine (Jan 10, 2010)

Can I get a trans of this but like small but not tiny just small


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeah, I can do that.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jan 11, 2010)

That small enough?


----------



## stavrakas (Jan 11, 2010)

Can you make a sig out of the bottom panel plz?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 11, 2010)

zombie i can't see anything rehost it please


----------



## Extasee (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh shit, I'm sorry!  Here You go:

And I'll get 2 urs asap stavrakas.


----------



## Extasee (Jan 11, 2010)

Like it?


----------



## stavrakas (Jan 11, 2010)

Sorry I should have clarified, you did an excellent job but I just wanted the bottom panel resized to fit the sig limits (I just loved the shading effects and the colour used in the original pic). I liked the sentence you added though.

I will rep you anyway for your trouble, but could you make another one keeping the original colours (don't remove the sentence you added)? I'll rep you twice if you do 

If not, no worries, I like this one too.


----------



## Extasee (Jan 11, 2010)

No Problem... I made this a LOT more complicated than it needed to be.


----------



## Extasee (Jan 11, 2010)

Alright, that was WAAAAY easier than I was making it.  Better?


----------



## stavrakas (Jan 11, 2010)

Thx so much!! It's perfect  I'll rep you again after spreading

Woops, guess I spread too fast, can't rep again till tomorrow


----------



## Sima (Jan 11, 2010)

I just need a simple transparency, no text, just transparent.

make it smaller too please.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jan 11, 2010)

I got this


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jan 11, 2010)

There we go. Is it to your satisfaction?


----------



## Sima (Jan 11, 2010)

perfect, thank you<3


----------



## ~Namine (Jan 11, 2010)

FFXFan13 said:


> That small enough?



Yea thats Fine thank you


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 27, 2010)

Transparent set.



Senior
Solid border.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jan 27, 2010)

OK. Transparent but with a border, right?


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jan 27, 2010)

Ok, how's this?


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 27, 2010)

Yes thanks.  I'll be wearing once my sig ban is gone.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 22, 2010)

trans set 

sig have itsmylife on it  and spring look to it 

avi focus one sakura solid border 125x125 or 135x135

*stock*


----------



## FFXFan13 (Feb 22, 2010)

No sweat, I'll take care of it.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Feb 22, 2010)

For your sig, what did you mean by a "spring look"?


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 22, 2010)

something like a glow or something 

u can just keep it as it is if u want just keep the scatter blossom


----------



## FFXFan13 (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Sayaka (Feb 22, 2010)

wow i like thanks  repping


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 4, 2010)

set ffx 

make it really hot with the text itsmylife on it and MINE


avatar focus on sakura thin red border get naruto chest also 


*stock*



will rep


----------



## FFXFan13 (Mar 5, 2010)

I'll get on that, as soon as collage finishes for the day, if somebody else hasn't already done it by then, 'k?


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 5, 2010)

^ understand ffx college can be a pain 

thanks


----------



## FFXFan13 (Mar 5, 2010)

Well, I got a free Laptop for a bit, so I can't really complain.

Here:


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 5, 2010)

^ thanks reppin 

same here free laptop is the best but 

i use my other computer in my studio for work  

also i love it 

dammit will rep it tomorrow 

need to wait 24 hours 

and pick it up tomorrow


----------



## FFXFan13 (Mar 5, 2010)

Wait, hang on. Just noticed a small error with the avatar. Just give me a sec to shrink it down a bit.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 5, 2010)

thanks again 

i hate the rules will rep u as soon as i can


----------



## Beastly (Mar 7, 2010)

stock:
size:400x150
avvie, 150x150
effects:your choice
text in sig: Kingdom Hearts


----------



## FFXFan13 (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## Beastly (Mar 7, 2010)

dang bruh that was fast haha

thanx


----------



## FFXFan13 (Mar 7, 2010)

No sweat**


----------



## Beastly (Mar 8, 2010)

stock: 
size: 400x100
avvie: no thank you
text: "Road to Dawn" in kinda the same font as the Kingdom Hearts font

sorry for the trouble man


----------



## FFXFan13 (Mar 9, 2010)

You don't get new set's till you pay for your old one.

And apart from that, I don't have access to a Photo editor at the moment 

Although, on of the other might do it if you wait long enough.


----------



## Tegami (Mar 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Beastly_ 




Sorry, I don't have FFXFan's font, but here you go, hope you like it.

If using, please credit and rep (///.^)


----------



## Beastly (Mar 9, 2010)

thanx it looks pretty tight


----------



## Beastly (Jul 25, 2010)

is the shop still open? if so...

stock: 
size: 400x150
avvie: yes, 150x150
effects: umm if u could get a dark background for the set that'd be great
text in avvie: Beast
text in sig: Pride Of A Stray


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 25, 2010)

I'll get on it.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 25, 2010)

That okay?


----------



## Beastly (Jul 25, 2010)

umm maybe a different font...one thats easily readible even with the dark background

and the sig should be 400x150 or 400x200 whichever works out better


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Beastly (Jul 25, 2010)

no like the sig should be 400 horizontal and 200 vertical

edit: on second thought im fine with the 1st one u made


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 25, 2010)

Want me to change the text font on it? Or is it fine as is?


----------



## Beastly (Jul 25, 2010)

Yea if u could change the text that'd be great 

and umm it says i cant rep u yet i have to spread around more rep


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 25, 2010)

Just go rep a couple of FC Members and using the message "Spreading Rep".


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 26, 2010)

Do you do colorings? The image for a transparent sig I'd like needs it.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 26, 2010)

It's not something I've done before, but I can give it a go I suppose.


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 26, 2010)

it's okay if you can't. I'll completely understand. And uh... What is is payment for it? Reps?

*Image:* 
*Type:* Coloring and transparency
*Colors:* Dress - Red. Boots - medium grey. Skin Color - Probably like a peach/beige.
*Sig Size:* the biggest it's allowed.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 26, 2010)

Yep, but remember to turn the sig off.

I'll do my best.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 26, 2010)

Sorry, no can do. If you PM one of the other's they should be able to help you.


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 26, 2010)

It's alright, I appreciate you taking the time anyway. ^^


----------



## Seductress (Oct 8, 2010)

Hey my old friend, i need a little favor, i'm doing a project about music so i need you to put this pictures all together in a really cool way. I know you'll do a great job.Oh, i dont want it too big so if you could reduce it a little bit, i'd apreciate that.






Luv ya


----------



## FFXFan13 (Oct 8, 2010)

Can do, but try rember the rules about sigs being switched off.


----------



## Magnificent (Oct 8, 2010)

Helloz.

I need an avy and a sig from this please:



Light blue/turquoise theme for the background.
Senior sized
Round edges for both
Avy is a focus on the face.

Thanks in advance


----------



## FFXFan13 (Oct 8, 2010)

No problemo.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Oct 8, 2010)

Heartless</3 said:


> Hey my old friend, i need a little favor, i'm doing a project about music so i need you to put this pictures all together in a really cool way. I know you'll do a great job.Oh, i dont want it too big so if you could reduce it a little bit, i'd apreciate that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, what _exactly_ am I doing with this? 



Turquoise said:


> Helloz.
> 
> I need an avy and a sig from this please:
> 
> ...


----------



## Magnificent (Oct 9, 2010)

FFXFan13 said:


>



That is awesome :33


----------



## ~Namine (Oct 9, 2010)

Go crazy? Rep/Cred Please..


----------



## FFXFan13 (Oct 10, 2010)

Not a problem.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Oct 10, 2010)

~Namine said:


> Go crazy? Rep/Cred Please..


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 10, 2010)

Can you make me 2 Junior sized sigs?





You can do whatever you want to them thanks.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 11, 2010)

FFXFan13 said:


>



 Arigatou I love them.


----------



## Seductress (Oct 15, 2010)

Just mix it all together, i dunno. And sorry about the sig, i didnt notice :'x


----------



## FFXFan13 (Oct 15, 2010)

Heartless</3 said:


> Just mix it all together, i dunno. And sorry about the sig, i didnt notice :'x



I'll see what I can do, but those images aren't really the best for this sort of thing.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Oct 15, 2010)

Here.



Next time you ask me to make something, at least be kind enough to give me some _decent_ images to use.


----------



## majin_videl (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi, I hope this is ok to post here. I tried my own thread and was recommended to try and shop, so I chose this one.  

I was wondering if anyone would be willing to make me a halloween themed graphic? basically a large signature... 

A. 
B. Orange and Black
C. 800 x 250
D. Otaku Dreams
E. The image will have to be resized for sure, it's pretty large! I'm sorry but I do not know how to use spoiler tags yet...  Anything you can do to make it feel more "Halloween-ish" would be greatly appreciated! I know this is a rather open ended request but it doesn't need to be super fancy and from what I've seen of the work being done here I'm sure anything created will do wonderfully. Thanks in advance to whoever is willing to make this for me!


----------



## FFXFan13 (Oct 24, 2010)

I'll see what I can do, providing my PC decides it wants to play nice today.


----------



## majin_videl (Oct 24, 2010)

Thank you very much FFXFan13!


----------



## FFXFan13 (Oct 24, 2010)

I should have it done sometime tomorrow, I'll finish it while I'm at collage.


----------



## majin_videl (Oct 24, 2010)

Awesome, I'm looking forward to seeing it FFXFan! Thanks again!


----------



## FFXFan13 (Oct 25, 2010)

Here You go:


----------



## ~Namine (Oct 25, 2010)

Requesting sig for a newbey. 
Can you change the txt to : blackfire96 
then do whatever to it.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Oct 26, 2010)

Do you want an avatar to go with that?


----------



## majin_videl (Oct 26, 2010)

Thank you FFXFan! It's perfect!


----------



## FFXFan13 (Oct 26, 2010)

It's what I do, so no sweat.


----------



## ~Namine (Oct 27, 2010)

no Avy just sig Please


----------



## FFXFan13 (Oct 27, 2010)

Then I should have an opertunity to get to work on it in about an hour.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Oct 27, 2010)

I didn't really do much to this, a combination of not knowing exactly what you wanted and my PC acting up, so my apologies if it's not as good as you would have liked.


----------



## ~Namine (Oct 27, 2010)

Thats alright. thank you verymuch (:


----------



## FFXFan13 (Oct 27, 2010)

No problem


----------



## majin_videl (Oct 28, 2010)

Thank you FFXFan13, it's great! I just have one small request, and I hope it isn't too much trouble. Would it be possible to write "Otaku Dreams" on it, some where in the middle in some sort of spooky font? If not, thats ok, but it would really be the icing on the cake. Sorry for not being clear on this in my original post, and thanks again for your time and hard work!


----------



## FFXFan13 (Oct 28, 2010)

Yeah, that shouldn't be a problem. I'll have it done when I find a sufficiently good font.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## majin_videl (Nov 1, 2010)

Perfect! Thanks again FFXFan13!


----------



## FFXFan13 (Nov 1, 2010)

No sweat.**


----------



## blackfire96 (Nov 17, 2010)

hiya ^^ i acually have a sig you made for me (someone else requested it for me though....it was awhile back) ^^ anyways i was wondering if you could do another avvie/siggy for me??  heres the


----------



## FFXFan13 (Nov 18, 2010)

Sig's off in the shop.

But, sure thing. What exactly do you want done?


----------



## blackfire96 (Nov 18, 2010)

umm anything that will look right with the pic i guess................


----------



## FFXFan13 (Nov 18, 2010)

I'll see what I can do, but please remember to turn your sig off when you post.


----------



## blackfire96 (Nov 18, 2010)

oh ok sorry about that -//- i'll turn it off now.....sorry...........


----------



## FFXFan13 (Nov 18, 2010)

Just try and respect the rules, ok?


----------



## blackfire96 (Nov 18, 2010)

yea ok i forgot sorry about that -//-


----------



## FFXFan13 (Nov 19, 2010)

Ok, I just knackered the only PC in my house with Photoshop on it, so I'm going to have to leave your request with one of the others.


----------



## blackfire96 (Nov 19, 2010)

ummmm ok then.......... ^.^
just out of curiosity....how many request do you have to do, cause if its too many i can just come back later and request it.............


----------



## FFXFan13 (Nov 19, 2010)

If none of the others pick it up, I can probably get it done at collage on Monday.


----------



## blackfire96 (Nov 19, 2010)

oh ok then if its too much trouble dont worry about though ok ^.^


----------



## FFXFan13 (Nov 19, 2010)

It's not trouble, it's that I don't have Photoshop at the moment.


----------



## blackfire96 (Nov 24, 2010)

i was wondering if my request was ready but i guess not lol oh well just tell me when it is ok  ^^ or like i said if you cant do it dont worry about it ok ^.^


----------



## FFXFan13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Sorry, I've been quite sick this week...


----------



## blackfire96 (Nov 24, 2010)

FFXFan13 said:


> Sorry, I've been quite sick this week...



its perfectly fine, in fact dont even worry about ok ^^ i wants you to get better, plus im having a christmas set being made for christmas so i'll just ask later for you to do it ok ^^ you needs to get better


----------



## FFXFan13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Not my best work, but It's the best I can do until I can get a new copy of Photoshop.


----------



## blackfire96 (Nov 24, 2010)

eeeek!!!! your awesome ^^ thankies sooooo much ^^ i'll use it soon promise!! oh yea and get better soon!!!!!!!


----------



## FFXFan13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Will do, and enjoy .


----------



## blackfire96 (Nov 24, 2010)

thankies^.^


----------



## Beastly (Jan 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sig:


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jan 16, 2011)

Not a problem.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## Beastly (Jan 16, 2011)

thanx                                               .


----------



## zabuzaXxrevenge (Jan 19, 2011)

can you try to make me a beast Hitsugaya sig? most preferrable bankai


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jan 20, 2011)

If you can supply the image, I can probably get it done.

Also, sig's off when posting in store.


----------

